
Annoyed- Google's Neural Matching to Degenerate Search Results - semerda
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/googles-search-insanity-ernest-semerda/
======
dbirulia
The Bert based model handles misspellings synonyms really well by association
BUT is does over compensate a lot. In an age where domain squatters have taken
all the properly spelled names startups have to rely on synonyms. Then google
penalizes them. Yet few months ago Google declared it would penalize
squatters. This approach is hurting many companies (so I hear in my circles)
and Google isn’t listening :(

------
alejo_uribe
Google should rethink the way to support other tech companies and just
penalize squatters instead of good companies

------
ariel-faigon
If you quote "Veryfi" in the search box, it is not considered a misspelling by
google, and top results seems to work as expected :)

